# warning about RPK



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I know I know I havent been here in for ever. 
They dont breed american pit bull terriers or american bullies but they breed shiba inus and a breed that is trying to get started called tamaskan dogs
Well, I have taken interest in the tamaskan breed and was looking a bit more into them. 
A tamaskan is not a wolf hybrid, they are bred to look like them. Long stories 

point being is when looking around I found Right Puppy Kennels bred them. When looking a bit more did I find out more about them. RPK breeds their dogs any where from 10 to 12 litters a year and thats only from the tamaskans. Not even talking about the shibas. No big deal right?
well, when looking into them more did I found out they are creating false papers. 

They posted on their website about their tamaskan delilah saying she came from a little from germany. Though, when tamaskan owners in the UK and near it did a check on their litters there was no record of delilah coming from them. Then when going back to the RPK to look again they found they post that delilah came from a breeding of a tamaskan named moose and tasha...which is it? did she come from germany or was she bred from their tamaskans?
when looking at the pedigree of one of their tamaskans things didnt add up
In lettering it stating 'tamaskan club of america' well the real breed club is 'national tamaskan club of america'
when going down the pedigree a little more their lines are mixed up. saying their tamaskans registered name was Rightpuppy Moose. Though, it really is 'Blustag Wanderer' moose coming from over seas from a breeder from the UK I believe. Though they probably changed it...what ever.
Though when giving his sire and dams name they got that wrong to.
Mooses real sire and dams names are, sire"Blustag Star Burst" (Banjo).Dam "Tumanra at Blustag" (Tumanra)
on the pedigree saying his dam was "Blustag Mystic Spirit" (Bindi). who was his grandmother. They are placing on the pedigree his grandma as his mother constantly.
Then to put a name in place of his sire. Which when looking about the sire isnt the real one. From my understanding. They places 'Jackel at blustag' though, isnt true

also when the tamaskan breed was started there has never been any crossing of a domestic dog and a wolf. Only breeding wolf like dogs to create them. RPK is claiming they have pure bred tamaskan wolfdogs. Though, the tamaskans arent suppose to have any wolf in them. Though, RPK claims there is. Also when looking at their website there are tons of tamaskan/shibas for sale. A breeding between the tamaskans and the shiba inus they have.

RPK also told OFA that their tamaskan tasha was born january 6, 2006. Though, really tasha was born October 27th, 2006. Which in telling the OFA so they would think she was older and giving her official hip score. After OFA had found out they took her out of the data base at the time seeing as she was underage. according to RPK website Tumble (RPK tamaskan) has sired at least 20 litters even though he isnt even 2 yet. Though, mind you a dog must be at the most 24 months here before they can officially be hip scored. 
along with other tamaskans they owned they have bred multiple times before they were two. Meaning none were tested. 
a photo was taken of their crate/kennel room...it was nice but the problem being is there is any where from 3 to 4 in each run. 
also finding a post from someone who got a tamaskan from RPK posting on facebook that they got their tamaskan puppy at 6 and a half weeks old. Which if I remember correctly by law you cant sell them until 8 weeks at the least.


----------

